# Diamond Leisure Batteries.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We had a problem with our leisure batteries on our last France trip in October,and I am looking to replace the pair of them.Our local motorhome repairer only sells Diamond leisure batteries,which come with a 2 year warranty.Just interested whether anyone has used them,and if they are worth going for.
Jo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> We had a problem with our leisure batteries on our last France trip in October,and I am looking to replace the pair of them.Our local motorhome repairer only sells Diamond leisure batteries,which come with a 2 year warranty.Just interested whether anyone has used them,and if they are worth going for.
> Jo


Shop around Jo, what AH do you need, If you can get to them easily I'd consider it a DIY job, warranty appears to none existent unless a cell fails, there is no wear and tear warranty, 2 years is low anyway, mine have 4 years, it's a number at best.

I have these they do different ones, free delivery, but best leave it til the new year though.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Kev.
Is it an easy DIY?
I have visions of short circuiting and blowing something up when connecting the terminals.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well of course there is that, but you'd have to be pretty ham fisted to do it, your smart phone is your friend, take a picture of where all the leads are before starting from different angles, then remove the negative lead/s take note of the position and type of terminals, also to the AHs, measure the space you have if it's a tight fit you'll need to go no bigger physically, but a newer set might give you more amps for the same size anyway, more being better in most cases.

When you have the replacements, remove the positive leads, I leave it til last as you might then not have to refer to the pics you took earlier.

There might be something on youtube or google about it.

Also if you have a local garage where you gt your car serviced, they might do it for you, it'll be cheaper than the dealer by a good bit I think.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

DIY job for most,
as kev says take a photo with the phone (don't sound right that)
I have the same as kev but they are branded alphaline, cant grumble at the price but I thought the varta silver battery's are the future and not much more,
Misty


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Agree a motorhome dealer is one of the last places I look and only after I'd checked around for prices first so I knew whether they were at around the right price.

Provided they are easy to access, changing batteries is easy as long you remember Red = + = positive and Black = - = negative.

I've always had good service from 
http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/leisure-batteries/

Free usually next day delivery.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Kev,great advice there.
Think will go for the ones you recommend as good price and 4 year gaurantee got to be worth it.
Thanks again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Thanks Kev,great advice there.
> Think will go for the ones you recommend as good price and 4 year gaurantee got to be worth it.
> Thanks again.


[hr:59ba8898de]

Whoa there, I appreciate your confidence in my choice, but....

Don't just plump for those Jo, check physical size and the orientation and type of the terminals, so they are the same as yours, there is more than one type, also shop around, they are cheap, (cheapest 125ah on Ebay right now) but some places such as Europarts have deals on from time to time.

I picked those particular batteries as they have to live under my drivers seat which is tight as the tightest of tight places, so my options were limited, had I use the one brain cell I had left I'd have put them somewhere else and gone bigger on the amp hours


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> jo662 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kev,great advice there.
> ...


I`m not that daft! Lol
Iv checked the size, and the terminals are the same.
All measurements are the same apart from the height.Mine 
are 230mm high, and the Xplorer one`s are 242mm high.
There is plenty of room for them,except one goes in the floor 
under the sofa and will be a little bit proud.
Jo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I`m not that daft! Lol
> Iv checked the size, and the terminals are the same.
> All measurements are the same apart from the height.Mine
> are 230mm high, and the Xplorer one`s are 242mm high.
> ...


[hr:17b2c82fc4]

Better to ask though, that's the trouble with answering questions on here, you never know how far up the muppetry ladder people are about technical stuff.

12mm isn't much 1/2'' so that's a bit tight, beware there is no metal to come into contact with the terminals.
loads of peeps on here I respect, and seem very knowledgeable, but might know sod all about some stuff, I figure highly on that list too.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're not sure, we are only a few miles away in Northants, come over one weekend and we'll help you sort it out.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good man yourself


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> If you're not sure, we are only a few miles away in Northants, come over one weekend and we'll help you sort it out.
> 
> Peter


Thanks for the offer Peter,I may take you up on that.
Jo


----------

